# Configuring Motorola V220 for USB Data Cable



## Johnny Faster (Apr 25, 2005)

I've just spent the better part of 2 days banging my head hard against this one. Intensive research and WAY too many re-starts.

Anyways, the issue was trying to get BVRP's "mobile PhoneTools" to work properly with a Motorola V220ENS cell phone, so that you can download and upload picture files (.jpg) and audio files (or "ringtones", .mp3 files) between the PC and the cell phone, so as to avoid having to pay *@ $ 2.50 !!!* for ringtones and God-Knows-How-Much for picture files.

Given the amount of time spent, I would like to record the effort here, for posterity, in the hopes that my experience might be useful to someone else.

Warning: This is an extremely difficult and time-consuming proposition. My theory is that the technological capability has been delibarately held back (the knowledge AND the drivers) in order to provide artificial pressure to purchased these used, soiled and way-overpriced electronic goods.

I don't think Cingular could have been LESS "supportive" and so I have concluded my knowledge and experiences are valuable, only because they are rare.

There IS a some information available, but (to this point) I have found no "magic bullet" method of doing a "fire & forget" on enabling this function, despite the existance of all the "parts", neither Motorola nor Cingular have put them all together in a package that would be easy for the average user to install.

Trying to do it yourself is possible (even this monkey managed it), but it sure would have been helpful to me (and time-saving) if I had had a human resource to consult with.

If you are contemplating installing a mini-USB cable to connect to your Vxxx Motorola phone, I am available (here) to help, hand-hold and provide a shoulder to cry on when things get overwhelmingly frustrating. (Believe me, they will.)


----------



## netrocket (Jan 11, 2006)

*Just what I was looking for!*

Thanks for your post and your offer.

How can I transfer/upload pictures from my Motorola V220 ENS cellphone to my PC with W2000 and Picasa2photo management program from Google?

Motorola website was NO HELP:sad: 
-netrocket


----------



## netrocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh, by the way, I do have theMini USB/IEEE 1394-to-USB cable.

-netrocket


----------



## ScotORican92 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Motorola V220*

Your post doesn't mention what you did. Could you expand on the steps you took? My PC recognizes the phone by name & model but can not install it as hardware let alone download pics from the phone or upload ringtones. Can you help?




Johnny Faster said:


> I've just spent the better part of 2 days banging my head hard against this one. Intensive research and WAY too many re-starts.
> 
> Anyways, the issue was trying to get BVRP's "mobile PhoneTools" to work properly with a Motorola V220ENS cell phone, so that you can download and upload picture files (.jpg) and audio files (or "ringtones", .mp3 files) between the PC and the cell phone, so as to avoid having to pay *@ $ 2.50 !!!* for ringtones and God-Knows-How-Much for picture files.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*V220 tutorial*

http://www.ic.sunysb.edu/Stu/cdigiamo/tutorial/v220/tut.html


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Complete Solution*

Found complete solution, details posted on this thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com//hardware-support/driver-support//31755-driver-motorola-v220.html#post457915


----------

